# Bargersville, Indiana Police Dept. add a Tesla Model 3 to their fleet



## Nautilus

https://www.theindychannel.com/news...-department-adds-a-tesla-to-its-vehicle-fleet

They've got the hood open to show off the big mother engine. Wait.... what?


----------



## orekart

Oh what did they do for ram bars at the nose? I live in cattle country and need to know!


----------



## TI3T

Now THAT is stealth!!! The next time I'm at Taxman for their Sunday Brunch I'll have to keep an eye out(and my speed down!). I live just up the road from there and it's nice to see a police department going with something other than the 'big black SUV' look that's so common around here. I hope it's the beginning of a new trend!


----------



## garsh

orekart said:


> Oh what did they do for ram bars at the nose? I live in cattle country and need to know!


Looks like just the license plate bracket. They must have small cows in Indiana.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Once they install the computer screen keyboard, & radio gear in it may be a bit crowded inside. Hmmm... roof antennae?


----------



## Nautilus

More coverage: https://insideevs.com/news/367896/bargersville-police-tesla-model-3/

And apparently it's a Standard Range Plus. The wheels and tires should have been the tip-off that it's not a Performance model. So the 0-60 stats. will be a little slower than quoted in the first article, but the bad guys don't need to know that.

Not too many cows here. Mostly corn and soy beans .


----------



## FF35

I wonder if there’s a different package for police that will take a SR+ 0-60 time into the mid 4’s?


----------



## garsh

FF35 said:


> I wonder if there's a different package for police that will take a SR+ 0-60 time into the mid 4's?


The SR+'s 0-60 time of 5.3s is still going to make this car quicker than anything else police have been using for the past decade.

https://www.autoblog.com/2015/11/30/ford-police-testing-results/

_...the all-wheel drive (Ford) Interceptor Sedan with the 3.5-liter V6 EcoBoost sprinted there in 5.8 seconds, compared to 6.6 seconds for the rear-drive 5.7-liter V8 Dodge Charger and 6.7 seconds for the 6.0-liter V8 Chevrolet Caprice._

And:
https://www.businessinsider.com/fastest-cop-police-cars-ford-dodge-chevy-2017-4


----------



## JWardell

I was happy to see this yesterday. I hope more and more police departments start to see these as actual ideal cruisers and not just for meter maids as we see HEVs used here in Boston. Police often sit with their engines idling for many hours all day while they sit at construction, write reports, or just stay cool or warm. EVs will save them a TON of gas costs. and they can continue to buy all-American vehicles.

I thought this local news report did an excellent job highlighting the advantages:


----------



## Bokonon

"The Tesla will save taxpayers around $6,000 on average per year.... right now, they're spending more than $8,000 per year in gas, oil, and insurance per vehicle" ... WOW!!

That was so not the Tesla app, though.


----------



## Nautilus

Follow-up on the Bargersville PD Tesla operating costs. Good savings have indeed been realized, roughly in line with their original estimates.

Not sure why they're showing a photo of a Westport PD Tesla, or which Westport it is.


----------

